# Casting distance new curado vs old citica 100



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

How does ease of casting/distance with 1/8 lure compare with new curado versus older 100 version?

I can cast further with less effort on older citica 100 versus older 200 reel. I have same line PP 20/6 on both. Trying to decide on upgrade


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Question? Which series? The "B" series or the "D" series. IMO the 100's in the "D" series casted better than the 200D's. That 100 reel mold covered a range of models Curado 100B, 100D, Citica 100B, 100D, 50MG, Scorpion 1000 4x4 SVS. I really liked that mold. It all comes down to the mechanics of each individual reel. Also, if the bearings in each were clean with no corrosion or heavy grease in them.. But then again I've got a 200BSF that I love! It casts about as well as the Citica 100 and Scorpion that I got. But the 200B with the deep spool doesnt unless I get some ceramics in it. If you are looking for an upgrade I'd go with that 200E7. I bought one about 3 months ago and I've been very pleased with it. I did however cast it right out of the box and it didnt get as far of casting as I thought it should. took the spool bearings out and cleaned them in acetone, lightly oiled with Rem Oil and put back in..Beautiful! Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

bayskout said:


> How does ease of casting/distance with 1/8 lure compare with new curado versus older 100 version?


It mostly depends on the spool when you're comparing ease of casting light lures. Models that have the low-mass spools (drilled spools) have the ability to to cast light lures farther with less effort because they need less energy for start up. The down side is that they have less line capacity compared to a solid spool. The solid spools can hold more line but need more start up energy to get those light lure out there. Make sure you're comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mat, thanks so much!!! You're quote just got me to understand why I backlash with reels that have the drilled spools vs. solid when trying to cast light lures or free lining live bait!

Do you think it would be wise to put three brakes on the drilled spools and continue to throw "hard" or just ease up on the force?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, you can either adjust your casting style or adjust the reel to your casting style. More weights on will help prevent backlashes but will limit casting distance. Try casting with a nice smooth motion instead of a hard and fast whipping motion. Start with 4 weights on, then three, then two...see how that works for you. The trick to preventing backlashes it to limit the speed of the spool to that of which the lure is pulling the line out.

Here's a trick for getting backlashes out. I posted it before but you might have missed it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDI5k...4.html?t=10764


----------

